# How many cards has the MBTA sent out?



## swimfins (Nov 2, 2005)

I am just wondering if anyone knows how many cards the MBTA has sent out since the last exam results? Thanks.


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

I have gotten a total of 5 cards from the MBTA and I have refused them all. I am a DVET with EMT basic, so that put me in a multiple category.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

well which dept is your #1 dvet?


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

Already hired.


----------



## swimfins (Nov 2, 2005)

DVET1979 said:


> I have gotten a total of 5 cards from the MBTA and I have refused them all. I am a DVET with EMT basic, so that put me in a multiple category.


I am fairly new to this civil service world...five cards from the same exam?, is that normal? what # were you?


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

I have gotten 4 cards for being a a DVET and 1 for the EMT category. I am in the mid thirties and have been constantly flux on the MBTA list.


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

I got like 7, turn them down, took myself of the list for the MBTA


----------



## shaund44 (Sep 14, 2005)

what did you guys or gals score on this exam, that is pretty good to be offered more than once by the same agency. thanks


----------



## mcpd704 (Oct 7, 2005)

I was wondering why so many people are turning down their cards for the MBTA?, I heard that they are a great department?


----------



## Enforcer174 (Apr 24, 2004)

When did they send out cards Iam on the list and didnt get anything?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Enforcer174 said:


> When did they send out cards Iam on the list and didnt get anything?


The number of cards they've sent out since the last CS exam is nearly impossible to say; it depends on how many officers they had to hire and where people are on the list.

They go in order by preference and score. Just because you are "on the list" doesn't mean you're going to get a card. You could have a 75 and be "on the list." Are you a vet? Did you score high?


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

mcpd704 said:


> I was wondering why so many people are turning down their cards for the MBTA?, I heard that they are a great department?


Probably holding out for a better department.


----------



## Enforcer174 (Apr 24, 2004)

Vet / 98%


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Enforcer174 said:


> Vet / 98%


If that's the case, then you probably should have gotten a card by now!


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

I Got A Whopping 85%!!!!!!!


----------



## swimfins (Nov 2, 2005)

I actually, finally got a card last week...but am going to pass it up for another job offer in a small town.....any comments?


----------



## HMH361 (Jul 1, 2005)

I got a card last week and have to sign the list by tommorow. Does anyone know when the Academy might be? I'm trying to figure out if I'll be able to go.


----------



## 1justice (Sep 29, 2006)

Heard that there's one in January and one in April.


----------



## HMH361 (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks 1justice, January might not work but april would be perfect.


----------



## Enforcer174 (Apr 24, 2004)

I think I will give HR a call and find out where my card is. The mailman probally delivered to someones elses house on my block like he usually does.
Thanx


----------



## 1justice (Sep 29, 2006)

Your welcome Enforcer174, and GOOD LUCK.


----------



## 008 (Dec 1, 2006)

What number are they down to (at least) with the MBTA cards? I'm a Vet with an 87 -- any chance?

:bat:


----------



## swimfins (Nov 2, 2005)

I am a vet with a 92 and just got a card two weeks ago....but didn't sign


----------

